# poor ols oscer



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

I brought an oscer fish a few months back as a feeder

He's still in there and i named him( big mistake)

He has a injury to his mouth and i feel sorry for him

Whats he best quick fix way of segregating him.i only have the one tank

Long term i miht get a new tank for him


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Put him in a bucket with heater and airpump and treat him with MelaFix and salt.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Put him in a bucket with heater and airpump and treat him with MelaFix and salt.
> [snapback]816362[/snapback]​


woooooooooo

quick reply thanx

i aint got any spare kit though mate!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How big is your tank? If you don't have a spare kit, then you'll have to treat the entire tank. I don't believe that will harm the healthy fish.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> How big is your tank? If you don't have a spare kit, then you'll have to treat the entire tank. I don't believe that will harm the healthy fish.
> [snapback]816398[/snapback]​


i really just want to segregate him...maybe in a breeding tank???

any such thing?

maybe a large bottle?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

he's got a split lip...i put a plastic barrie in the tank now

he should get better!

if i put salt in will this harm the healthy p's


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

salt wont harm the healthy Ps.. but i would separate him ... and treat him

he might be losing more than a Lip if it gets worse...

if u cant have him in there there u have to give him away..or just leave him in there for lunch


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

species8472uk1 said:


> I brought an oscer fish a few months back as a feeder
> 
> [snapback]816359[/snapback]​


take it back to the store or give try to give it to someone that could appreciate a nice fish


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> take it back to the store or give try to give it to someone that could appreciate a nice fish
> [snapback]820122[/snapback]​


i do appreciate it

THATS WHY I AM TRYING TO SAVE IT!!!


----------

